# The Publick Cup



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Locally Owned Coffee Shop with fairtly traded and many Organic coffees. Also serves artisan tea, fresh baked pastries, bagels, as well as made-to-order panini, salads and wraps.

Excellent Staff. Free Wi-Fi.

Right in the center of Yale and New Haven.

More...


----------

